

Ask HN: virtual credit card number service? - ozh

The linode "incident" HN thread has a couple examples[1] of banks using virtual CC numbers you can use for one transaction only: BofA and CityBank<p>Does any one know about other services like this?<p>1- https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5553723
======
ttsda
In Portugal there is MBNet (<https://www.mbnet.pt/>), it is activated in ATMs,
and will be bonded to whatever debit card you use to register.

If you have a VISA debit card, it will create virtual VISA credit cards, and
if you have a MasterCard debit card, it will create virtual MasterCard credit
cards.

It has an option of creating a virtual CC for only one transaction, with a
value limit, and another option of creating a virtual CC that can be used
several times, with a limit of up to 12 months, and a value limit as well.

------
caw
When I had my CitiBank credit card, there were actually 2 options for virtual
credit card numbers. One time use and max dollar use. The max dollar version
could get charged repeatedly (e.g. Netflix or other subscriptions), until they
hit your cap, at which point they were invalid.

I got rid of that card because they wanted to implement an annual fee, and I
wasn't even getting good rewards, so I dumped it. That was at least 4 years
ago though.

~~~
jbtule
More specifically, the BoA and CitiBank virtual CC numbers can be used for one
Merchant only (the first one charged, rather than one transaction) and you set
the max dollar limit and expiration for both options. The 2nd option for
reoccurring, just helps you do the math for reoccurring so you have the right
total and expiration.

------
consta
I have been using entropay [1] as a virtual credit card for quite some time.
It isn't restricted to one-time-only transactions though.

1 - <https://www.entropay.com/>

------
showsover
I use vikingcard [0]. You can get a real or a virtual card.
<https://vikingcard.com/en/>

------
chriogenix
Citicards does this. I don't pay an annual fee for my card so it might be
worth taking a look at

------
stock_toaster
discover card apparently does (never owned one though)

